# New member cant decide which GTR, R32 or R33?



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi guys its finally come to the stage in my life where im looking to purchase a GTR. 

The trouble im having is that ive noticed the prices are pretty much the same between R32 and R33 and am stuck wondering which i should buy, insurance is cheap on both so no worries there. 

Im looking to buy a genuine loved and cared for mint example, no daft bodykits, no track cars, no drifters, no stupid mods.

Im want to find one thats had a good spec recent(ish) engine rebuild, I dont want to spend large amounts tuning, i want the last owner to of done that for me to at least 400 + bhp.


The question for you guys is ........ If you had £10k to spend on a GTR which would you buy and why? Also worth mentioning i plan to sell it in within 2 years to upgrade to an R34 GTR.

Jay.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

We can offer a wide range of mint (and I mean mint)

Examples of 32s for 10k

33s are more


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi mate it seems as a new member im limited to what i can and cant see .... i certainlly dont see any links to your website, could you post me a link thanks.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Jay. If you look in the For Sale section you'll see there is a pretty standard series 3 R33 that Steve Law is selling for £10k. You should get a nice R32 for the same money that will probably be running a bit more power than that. Don't buy the first you see is possibly the best advice as there are plenty for sale all the time. Good luck and when you've got one, get some pics up.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Both great cars... 
Imho 33 better for eveyday and quicker out Tue box..
32 much older interior that some don't like but slightlly lighter so can be better for track stuff.. also prices for mint standard cars are very solid.. you shouldn't lose much if anything if you're looking to sell in a couple of years and buy the right car...

If you want to run rwd only 32 is the only one for you! 

Biggest thing id watch for is rust! 

10k will buy a really nice example of either 

Stick to a standard car and either cars should be bullet proof!

If in doubt just ask here...  

Find a few examples and post them up here and we'll help


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

R32 GTR because they are better in every way.

Problem solved, case closed. Mods can lock this thread now


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

IMO if you already love both the 32 and the 33 shape, then I'd just look for the best car that you can find and not worry about which model you end up with.

Take your time, there are plenty out there at the moment, but I have a feeling these will be an appreciating asset in years to come, so buy wise


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

the newera cars seem to be the cleanest around but there are also some really good ones on sale in the private section. euroexports cars are also very tidy and in excellent condition.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> the newera cars seem to be the cleanest around but there are also some really good ones on sale in the private section. euroexports cars are also very tidy and in excellent condition.


Buy private if you can, no point in paying over the odds just because a dealer has done the legwork in finding a good car - they are out there


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

True, I bought mine from a forum member here. Anally clean inside and out so I'm pleased.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Plus Euroexports is buying cars off here and bunging a couple of grand on lol


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I think he fixes them up though to a high standard.

Anyway you are right, most of the forum members on here are geeky about their cars and so they are in pristine condition. Mostly anyway. So you should have a good look!

I'm so tempted to put my car up for sale and then buy Rockabillys car. 15k for a car worth 3x as much seems a no brainer.


----------



## big_jim (Dec 7, 2011)

I think the 32 vs 33 game is one that cant be answered.
Its up to you which one you want.
Ive spent some time with ny 33 today, and it was for sale, but im thinking of putting it back to standard, and making it mint. Its a good solid base car.

In 10 years time, they will be worth a fortune!


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

First up cheers to all of you who have responded, thanks for the info/welcome.

Good points, i should be looking for the best example and keep my options open for both the R32 and R33 GTR's. Rust horrifies me, i dont want any of that stuff!

Whats this about going RWD only on the R32 GTR? Im guessing people only do that for fun, i dont fancy buying a skyline and making it slower.

Being new to research on tuning GTR's what do you guys make of this spec sheet? ..... Does this sound right for a car thats advertised as 500 bhp? ....

NEW COMETIC HEAD GASKET
HKS GASKET EXHAUST MANIFOLD RB26
HKS GASKET MANIFOLD THROTTLE BODY RB26
HKS GASKET INLET MANIFOLD RB26
ABBEY MOTORSPORT SUPPLIED CYLINDER HEAD
STAGE 2 HEAD WORK
NISSAN TIMING BELT
NISSAN TENSIONER-TIMING BELT RB26
NISSAN IDLER PULLEY RB26
NISSAN R34 GTR N1 TURBOS
COOLANT
ANTIFREEZE
NISSAN CAM COVER GASKET N/S RB26
NISSAN CAM COVER GASKET R/H RB26
DRIFT WORKS HICAS ELIMINATOR
ACL RACE BEARINGS- CON ROD RB26
NISSAN PISTON RING SET
ABBEY MOTORSPORT SUPPLIED R34 GTR PISTONS
NISSAN GASKET SEALER F.I.P RED
NISSAN GAITOR KIT DRIVESHAFT FIT OUTER GTR
HKS SPARK PLUGS NGK 8 RB26
MOTUL 300V COMPETITION 15W50 FULLY SYNTHETIC OIL
SUMO POWER SUMP PLUG WASHER
HKS OIL FILTER HYBRID SPORTS
FULL BLITZ NUR SPEC R EXHAUST SYSTEM
RISING SUN PERFORMANCE COOLANT HOSE KIT (YELLOW)
RISING SUN PERFORMANCE BREATHER HOSE KIT (YELLOW)
APEXI POWER FC ECU
APEXI POWER FC HAND CONTROLLER
BOSS KIT
ABBEY MOTOR SPORT EXHAUST COLLER & PLUG
EXEDY HYPER CLUTCH KIT
ABBEY MOTOR SPORT GEAR OIL,GEARBOX,TRANSFER BOX,POWER STEERING
ABBEY MOTORSPORT GEOMETRY SET UP
BOSCH FLAT WIPER BLADES
TEIN SUPER STREET COILOVER SUSPENSION KIT
APEXI SUCTION KIT WITH ADAPTORS
ALUMINIUM RADIATOR
R34 GTR V SPEC II NUR ROCKER COVERS
NISMO FRONT STRUT BRACE
NISMO TOP ADJUSTABLE ARMS
HKS EARTHING KIT
BRAND NEW BATTERY
LARGE FRONT MOUNT INTERCOOLER
APEXI AVC-R BOOST CONTROLLER- BLACK EDITION
MOMO STEERING WHEEL
DEFI GAUGES WHICH INCLUDE:
DEFI RECORDABLE BOOST GAUGE
DEFI RECORDABLE OIL PRESSURE GAUGE
NISMO SHORT SHIFTER KIT
NISMO LEATHER GEAR GAITOR
NISMO GEARKNOB
PIONEER DVD/MP3 PLAYER
REVERSE CAMERA FITTED
BRAND NEW DRILLED DISKS ALL ROUND
BRAND NEW PADS ALL ROUND
BRAND NEW TOYO R888 SEMI SLICK TYRES ALL ROUND
18" ROTA GTR ALLOYS ALL ROUND
XENON HEAD LIGHT CONVERSION
NISMO FUEL PUMP
NISMO INJECTORS
TOMIE PON CAMS
ECU REMAP CARRIED OUT BY TR RACING LESS THEN 6 MONTHS AGO


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we can custom build you a 32gtr from the shell up.


----------



## big_jim (Dec 7, 2011)

GTRPokerPro said:


> First up cheers to all of you who have responded, thanks for the info/welcome.
> 
> Good points, i should be looking for the best example and keep my options open for both the R32 and R33 GTR's. Rust horrifies me, i dont want any of that stuff!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a beast!

Expensive?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

GTRPokerPro said:


> First up cheers to all of you who have responded, thanks for the info/welcome.
> 
> Good points, i should be looking for the best example and keep my options open for both the R32 and R33 GTR's. Rust horrifies me, i dont want any of that stuff!
> 
> ...


Some nice parts, but obviously this car has had a full engine rebuild at some point, i'd be asking who did it and what the initial failure was and why new uprated pistons or rods weren't added at the time of the rebuild, as that seems an obvious inclusion


Reads like an R35 owners signature lol


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

Big-Jim ..... yes its expensive, that spec was a standard looking £11k R32 GTR. 

I noticed the 4 wheel steering is deactivated on that car ...... why do people do that?


----------



## big_jim (Dec 7, 2011)

Some say, the hicas gets twichy at speed.


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

davew said:


> we can custom build you a 32gtr from the shell up.


Hi Dave, i knew that before i even joined here  ..... i learnt your building a black r32 gtr with r34 engine, brakes, wheels, 6 speed box, it will be 12 - 14 k when built ..... sounds awesome!

The thing about custom builds is the custom price tag ..... im looking for something i can buy and not lose much/any money on when i come to sell in a couple of years.

Do you have a website with some stock i can veiw?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

The 32 is by far more popular than the 33 as far as demand goes and there's good reasons for this. First off, it was the 32 that got itself effectively banned from touring car racing in Australia and it cleaned up in Japan too. It has huge racing heritage. The R33 by comparison, doesn't. The touring cars of the era such as BMW E30 M3 Evo's, Sierra Cosworth RS500's, Merdeces 2.5-16 Batmobile and other such beasts of that age have steadily climbed in value & become collectable as time's passed.
The R32 GT-R which had to be banned through rule changes in Australia to avoid collapse of sponsorship of other manufacturer's race teams (No sponsor will back a team that is incapable of winning) would wipe the floor with all of them. It was ahead of it's time and has become an iconic car to many of the "playstation" generation.

Look a Hakosuka GT-R's and they racing heritage they carried & see what a good genuine one sells for in Japan. Around $100,000 USD upwards (Not to be confused with GT-X based GT-R Replicas)! So what does that say about 32's and where their prices will ultimately head for the best examples? 
Will R33 GT-R's someday become more sought after than 32 GT-R's? I can't see it.

The R33 is certainly more practical than the 32. More room in the engine bay to work (Wider), proper rear seat legroom, but it's larger and it's lines aren't as timeless as the R32's, IMHO. 

In the last 2 weeks we have sourced two beautiful 32's to order for members here. These are people who have owned more modern performance cars and wanted only a 32 GT-R of high quality. We rarely get orders for 33's though, although we used to supply a lot of them to members here years ago. Demand's not the same for 33's these days, although when we have stunning examples (rare) they too find devoted homes. It takes more to make a 33 special than a 32, IMHO. The 32 has classically beautiful lines. No wonder, if you compare with an E30 M3 carefully you'll see a lot of similarities. I do, because I have one and there are often 32's parked near it... Look carefully at the competition of the era and you'll see Nissan's designers took the best aspects of successful touring cars, combined and improved. 
The M3 because it's a thing of beauty (Rear spoiler, boxed arches, rear spoiler, mid line), Audi's 4WD system & Sierra's turbo. A square 6 cylinder for more exhaust gas and ability to run two turbos... and so it became known as Godzilla. 

As Hayashi San of Garage Saurus once said in conversation when I asked him which of the GT-R's was the best, "It's the most difficult of all the sisters, but the one with the most potential for greatness - The 32".

32's will always be my firm favourite, even though when I first had a GT-R in 1999, it was a 33 I chose because it was the newer car for the same money. But then I drove many 32's after investing in mine.... If I did it all over again, I'd have a 32.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

matty32 said:


> We can offer a wide range of mint (and I mean mint)
> 
> Examples of 32s for 10k
> 
> 33s are more


Based upon Miguels comment, this seems odd


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

MIKEGTR said:


> Based upon Miguels comment, this seems odd


Because to make a good 33 takes a lot more than a good 32. Standard 33's are bland to me, they need full Nismo kits or similar to really stand out and such cars are few & far between. Very nice 33's cost more to buy in Japan than very nice 32's, but I don't think it'll be like that forever 

To illustrate my point Here's an example of what we'd term as a nice 33: 

http://www.neweraimports.com/soldcarDetails.jsp?carId=463


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Because to make a good 33 takes a lot more than a good 32. Standard 33's are bland to me, they need full Nismo kits or similar to really stand out and such cars are few & far between. Very nice 33's cost more to buy in Japan than very nice 32's, but I don't think it'll be like that forever


Personally I think they will all increase in value in the coming years, I stand by the fact that an R33 in Midnight Purple is the pretiest out of all the models and thats the reason I bought what I did. 

However, it makes sense that as numbers decrease with cars being crashed/scrapped that prices will rise on all levels.

Is the R34 better and is that why it demands a higher price, or is it the fact there are far fewer in this country, I think the later is closer to the mark.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> To illustrate my point Here's an example of what we'd term as a nice 33:
> 
> Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails



Personally I think the front bumper and colour are hideous, nice wheels though.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I loved my R33 to the bone, right down to the way it was so capable a car on the track for something of such size. I just have a softer spot these days for 32's than 33's, but that's just me.  Besides, I prefer raw cars of which the 32 is the most flavourful of the 3. 

Seems in the UK MGT & RK think the same, judging by their race cars.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> I loved my R33 to the bone, right down to the way it was so capable a car on the track for something of such size. I just have a softer spot these days for 32's than 33's, but that's just me.  Besides, I prefer raw cars of which the 32 is the most flavourful of the 3. Seems in the UK MGT & RK think the same, judging by their race cars.


And Abbey and HKS think otherwise


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

If we all thought the same, the world would be a much more boring place.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> If we all thought the same, the world would be a much more boring place.


Exactly and it would be a lot harder to get a shag lol


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

My advice & two pennies, drive both & then see what you think


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

Seems the R32 GTR is better suited to me all round. The collectability, the history, the whole ownership experience, also my budget will allow me the condition/spec (reliable extra power) i require.

I guess i will stay open to the possibility of an R33 but i do crave an R32, i am attracted to iconic classic cars and the other 2 cars i was considering instead of the GTR were the 3 door Sierra RS Cosworth and the BMW E30 M3 

Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> My advice & two pennies, drive both & then see what you think


I would have to drive them both on track in aggression for that one :chuckle:

Whos providing the cars? i will bring a can of fuel and a helmet.


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel - Newera said:


> The 32 is by far more popular than the 33 as far as demand goes and there's good reasons for this. First off, it was the 32 that got itself effectively banned from touring car racing in Australia and it cleaned up in Japan too. It has huge racing heritage. The R33 by comparison, doesn't. The touring cars of the era such as BMW E30 M3 Evo's, Sierra Cosworth RS500's, Merdeces 2.5-16 Batmobile and other such beasts of that age have steadily climbed in value & become collectable as time's passed.
> The R32 GT-R which had to be banned through rule changes in Australia to avoid collapse of sponsorship of other manufacturer's race teams (No sponsor will back a team that is incapable of winning) would wipe the floor with all of them. It was ahead of it's time and has become an iconic car to many of the "playstation" generation.
> 
> Look a Hakosuka GT-R's and they racing heritage they carried & see what a good genuine one sells for in Japan. Around $100,000 USD upwards (Not to be confused with GT-X based GT-R Replicas)! So what does that say about 32's and where their prices will ultimately head for the best examples?
> ...


absolutely agree!:chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

GTRPokerPro said:


> I would have to drive them both on track in aggression for that one :chuckle:


32 then for a track ... anyone can drive a 33 round a track :chuckle:
(awaits backlash ...)


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

32 all the way. Racing heritage and way meaner looking. Just check the sills and rear quarters. And the jacking points. And the boot floor.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Just don't get confused and buy a golf! That's why I removed px r33, r32 from my piston
heads.

Edit: cooking auto correct is really pissing me off



Edit: unbelievable


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Mook drives a 33 and I drive a 32, and I always win at karting! 

But a 32 because you'll always be faster than your big bro ;-)


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

minifreak said:


> Mook drives a 33 and I drive a 32, and I always win at karting!
> 
> But a 32 because you'll always be faster than your big bro ;-)


ahahahahahahahah:smokin:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

davew said:


> we can custom build you a 32gtr from the shell up.


how much would that sort of thing cost? 

600bhp, nice deep dish alloys and obviously cleaner than a surgens table. Not an nhs one though


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

32 for me all the way. ask fourtoes what he will vote for!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

If you are just using the car as a stepping stone to an r34, then the r33 might be the best shout. It has more common parts than the 32 and the driving experience will be closer. Buy a fairly standard 33 for sub £10k and if you resist the missing urge you'll perhaps get back what you paid for it when you upgrade.

However it's worth considering if you really want an r34. You might find you like the 32/33 so much you'll not want to swap it.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

GTRPokerPro said:


> Hi Dave, i knew that before i even joined here  ..... i learnt your building a black r32 gtr with r34 engine, brakes, wheels, 6 speed box, it will be 12 - 14 k when built ..... sounds awesome!
> 
> The thing about custom builds is the custom price tag ..... im looking for something i can buy and not lose much/any money on when i come to sell in a couple of years.
> 
> Do you have a website with some stock i can veiw?


If its a ground up build you can choose std 5 speed box, engine etc and then control your budget.


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

JTJUDGE said:


> Just don't get confused and buy a golf! That's why I removed px r33, r32 from my piston
> heads.


I allready own a golf so defo wont be getting confused there :chuckle: .... i have a 2003 mk4 TDi running 204 bhp 320 lb-ft torque. 

The golf R32's are shite, heavy and seriouslly underpowered, they are a joke to tune too ...... i wont ever be buying one.


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

Cris said:


> If you are just using the car as a stepping stone to an r34, then the r33 might be the best shout. It has more common parts than the 32 and the driving experience will be closer. Buy a fairly standard 33 for sub £10k and if you resist the missing urge you'll perhaps get back what you paid for it when you upgrade.
> 
> However it's worth considering if you really want an r34. You might find you like the 32/33 so much you'll not want to swap it.


I do want an R34 but im not in any rush for 1 

I do realise that its very likelly could end up owning an r32 or r33 for a lot longer than originally planned.


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

This thread has R32 GTR for the win all over it.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Just look in pistonheads , more 33s than 32s , surely that tells you something


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

The fact is, all of them can look shite, all of them can looks the nuts, all of them can be very fast, all of them can be whatever you want them to be, it all depends on the individual.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

majestic said:


> Just look in pistonheads , more 33s than 32s , surely that tells you something


Yes, it tells me that all the 40 odd thousand 32s have rusted away, 44,000 vs 16,000 vs 11,000. The 33 is way underrated , where as the 34 is overrated IMHO. :squintdan


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Thats because you own a 33 gohat


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Ihave friends with both , and if they are looked after as they should be will both give good service, by the way i used a 33 for banger racing a few years ago , wasnt as good as the granadas i used though , but thats a different story .


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

majestic said:


> by the way i used a 33 for banger racing a few years ago


Thats one of the most shocking things I have ever read....


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

It was a stolen recovery that had been written off by the insurance company .


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we will be building a widearched r32 for the summer too. Shell up build, stage 1 mods so ubber reliable and with stunning looks.

See, we dont just break them. We build, restore, maintain and service too LOL!!!


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

At last someone with real taste, well done Dave,


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

GTRPokerPro said:


> First up cheers to all of you who have responded, thanks for the info/welcome.
> 
> Good points, i should be looking for the best example and keep my options open for both the R32 and R33 GTR's. Rust horrifies me, i dont want any of that stuff!
> 
> ...



i enquired about this car a while back, the seller has no real idea whats been done (he isnt the original owner), he was plucking mods and money spent out of thin air.

i also contacted abbey about this car, and work is clearly written on the receipts...
it only had 1 piston replaced, (secondhand piston), it did have new rings and bearings tho, but for sure didnt have all pistons replaced with r34 items....

stage2 headwork, mmm, all it had done was the "bypass mod" abbey told me. is that stage 2 headwork i dont know?

if you read that spec list, tho long, half of that is just servicing items.

the guy was rude to be honest, and just made stuff up.

ive no dout it was probably a nice car, but be sure to read all the receipts and check what was actually carried out.


----------



## r34grunn (Aug 17, 2011)

10 k is not enough to get a good r33 i think


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

Jimmy 1234 thanks a lot for your input there.

Anyone who says "abbey motorsport supplied R34GTR pistonS" when they really mean "fitted with 1 second hand piston from abbey motorsport" .... deserves a punch in the face.

I wont be going veiwing that one at any point.


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

r34grunn said:


> 10 k is not enough to get a good r33 i think


To me it seems harder to find a good r32 for 10k than r33 for 10k ..... ive not been following the gtr market for long so maybe that will soon change.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Whereabouts do you live?


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

majestic said:


> Whereabouts do you live?


Manchester bud, may i ask why?


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

That car still does look nice, and given the market could be a good buy.
I'm not saying its a bad one, just saying be sure to look at the receipts. He even emailed me some and it said 1 piston replaced.
I havent viewed the car just so you know.

Originally he said 8k on a rebuild and another 6k on turbos/pfc/cams and map.
I asked what was done on the build to justify 8k!! Got a silly answer of 'built my abbey', no other information. I had to squeeze really hard to get some answers. In end I contacted abbey and asked about it.
You'll see the build doesn't total 8k!!
Believe it was cared for well buy its previous owner of 4years. Abbey certainly didn't put me off buying it, just literally let me know what was done off the top of there heads.
I appreciated those emails from abbey.

It was originally up at 10k, nows up at 11k right??
There still stock ceramic r34 turbos. Pretty sure there not n1s, but i could be wrong.

I have been looking for a nice spec r32 for the last 4months (I'm a new member to), and have seen nothing to my tastes or mods and everything nice has been in 10k+. I had to increase my budget so i could get sething i wanted .
I gave up in end of finding one in uk and have newera sourcing me a car from Japan . 

Bare in mind tho everyones tastes are different, so whats good me for may not be good for you, so keep on looking.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Ihave a very nice 32, a well known one, been in 3 car mags if you lived nearer you could have had a look and see spec, and sit in passenger seat, would give you a good idea of what to expect from a good one.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

jimmy1234 said:


> That car still does look nice, and given the market could be a good buy.
> I'm not saying its a bad one, just saying be sure to look at the receipts. He even emailed me some and it said 1 piston replaced.
> I havent viewed the car just so you know.
> 
> ...



your car is quite special though, even by our standards:squintdan


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

Well Jimmy thanks for all that lot, the guy who is selling it should get his facts right. I dont buy cars off people who falselly describe them.

Good cars dont need BS to sell .... they sell theirselves.

Im sticking to trying to source 1 thats allready in the UK, last resort i will give in and speak to newera about starting a proper search for me.

I like the benefit of cars that have allready been in the Uk for a couple of years and been pampered at Abbey motorsport or similar. I guess when they come from Japan there is no reasurance on what the car has been upto or who its been serviced by .... that worries me a little.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Thank you matty , your opinion is appreciated, hope you are keeping well .


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

/\
:thumbsup:


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

jimmy1234 said:


> /\
> :thumbsup:


Sorry that was ment for matty


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You can clearly see if a GT-R has been well maintained in Japan, and if its genuine

thats why Miguel inspects each one we look at.

thats what you pay newera for.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

GTRPokerPro said:


> I like the benefit of cars that have allready been in the Uk for a couple of years and been pampered at Abbey motorsport or similar. I guess when they come from Japan there is no reasurance on what the car has been upto or who its been serviced by .... that worries me a little.


While I do agree, any r32 on here probably spent 90% of it's life in japan anyway, so who knows what was done to it or how it was treated. Chance you take I guess and hopefully I've made the right decision for me .


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Do not get what you are encouraged to get.

People encourage you to things that does them good not you, otherwise the story would be the other way round mate.

32 are ugly as fffk, thats one thing. 

their racing history was a one hit wonder in a sense that by the time the 33 was out, they couldn't take part in races or they were put against 400hp supercars such as Porsches etc where the 33 was handcuffed to 280hp by Japanese rules, same thing happened with R34s they didn't do ffff all in no races, have got no racing history, and they weigh as much as a 33, yet people still go on about them as if it's won every race championship there is.

If it was about which one of them completes a lap faster, refer to the nurburgring times where the 33 has a faster ring record by more than 20 seconds than 32s, so that means it would be faster in any other circuit by that anology.

Importers make better profit margins from 32's hence the encouragement.

Saying that, I'm looking for a new GTR, 33 or 32, not because I find them attractive, but I want a GTR for its performance, if I wanted a goodlooking car, I'd spend my money on an Audi R8 or a second hand Ferrari of some sort for 30-40K.

So this looks argument about the GTRs is a pointless one, neither are very pretty if I'm honest, let's just say I have had prettier cars than GTRs, but not a beast as a GTR.

In the end, as they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so get what you find desirable.

I personally wouldn't listen to nobody, but get what I like. Ultimately it would be my own decision.

I have had many GTRs and many other sports cars to know what's good what isn't.

Been there done that. This 33, 32 argument is pathetic. Even statement from Miguel are very biased and a bit ill informed. 

32s being legend etc, yeah but what's the full story when the 33 came out??

Anyway, as I said, get what you find desirable.


Personally myself, I'm looking for a well sorted "Skyline GTR" regardless of this 33 32 [email protected]@x.


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

Some strong veiws there Nigel.

Im looking for a well sorted one too, as reliable as possible whilst still running 400 + bhp.

I could end up with either as it stands.

Free information is never a bad thing and im using it to my advantage on this forum.

I allways make my own final decisions .... the correct ones for me.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

My R32's so much better than my R34 that when i'm in my 34 i miss my r32 but never miss my R34 when in my R32.
& im looking for another one


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

GTRPokerPro said:


> Some strong veiws there Nigel.
> 
> Im looking for a well sorted one too, as reliable as possible whilst still running 400 + bhp.
> 
> ...


Nigel is right in that both 32 and 33 are goods cars. Generally people have a preference for one over the other and thus they buy the one they prefer. I could give 100 reasons why I like 32s but that doesn't mean my reasons are valid for others. If you really can't chose then if you are thinking or ultimately going for an r34 then the 33 might be the best financial bet in that there is less demand now which might pick up ib 2-3 years.

Spend plenty of time and look at plenty of cars. It might take a while but it will be worthwhile.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

bobwoolmer said:


> My R32's so much better than my R34 that when i'm in my 34 i miss my r32 but never miss my R34 when in my R32.
> & im looking for another one


Saj, but you are a cricket man.

You Think Shoaib Akhtar is the best baller of all time lol


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> Saj, but you are a cricket man.
> 
> You Think Shoaib Akhtar is the best baller of all time lol


Baller ? you mean bowler 
nah bruv this was the man



Shoaib was fat like a R33 where as the great Waqar Younis was a lean mean flying machine who destroyed batsmen & turned them into quivering wrecks just as an R32 does to cars opposing it.
actually im gonna start calling my 32 waqar younis from now on.

Cheers Nigel:smokin:


----------

